

Undetectable NSA-linked hybrid malware hits Intel Security radar - Errorcod3
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/06/09/nsa_firmware_sighted_ctb_ransomware/

======
mirimir
> Intel Security has released the McAfee Labs Threats Report: May 2015. For
> the first time ever, we explore attacks on firmware. ... Persistent and
> virtually undetectable attacks by the Equation Group that reprogram hard
> disk drives and solid state drive firmware.

[http://www.mcafee.com/us/security-
awareness/articles/mcafee-...](http://www.mcafee.com/us/security-
awareness/articles/mcafee-labs-threats-report-may-2015.aspx)

I wonder if this was part of the attack on Kaspersky.

